# Inicios en robotica



## Rockero (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Quiero hacer un trabajo sobre robótica, pero quiero empezar desde 0 ya que de robotica no se nada. Y me interesa bastante, hago 1ero de bachiller.
Por eso agradeceria que me informaciónrmarais para empezar por algun sitio, ya que encuentro mucha información y no se por donde empezar.

Desde ya, gracias!

Vi este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about4674.html

Pero no se si lo veo para empezar, me gustaría que me recomendarais vosotros.

Otra vez, gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 19, 2007)

Pues la verdad tienes que descargar el archivo y leerlo. Yo lo hice y esta sumamente completo y sencillo. No veo la razon de andar perdiendo la cabeza buscando en otra parte, saludos


----------



## Rockero (Nov 19, 2007)

Vale, pues mañana me voy a poner a leerlo, gracias.

Espero que con el nivel que tengo lo llegue a entender, y si tenga otra duda me la podais resolver.

Saludos y felicidades por el excelente foro


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 19, 2007)

Para eso estamos, recuerda no crear temas, bla, bla , bla (mejor pasa por las reglas del foro, en esta comunidad las reglas se cumplen)


----------



## Rockero (Nov 20, 2007)

Gracias me lo he estado leyendo, y mira explico.

Voy hacer lo que se llama el trabajo de recerca ( búsqueda ) que se hace en Catalunya en Bachiller. Y claro hay conceptos que aun no se si son demasiado complicados, como la geometría espacial, de la que he dado muy poco.

Aunque hay otros puntos que me han parecido bastante interesantes, como:

1.- Introducción ( Una buena introducción )
2.- Mecánica de robots, ésta la veo algo compleja para mi nivel.
3.- Sensores, este me ha parecido bastante interesante.
4.- Actuadores robóticos: ha esto no le he dado mucha importancia, lo veo algo complejo, vosotros direis
5.- Introducción al control de robots
6.- Programación de Robots
7.- Robots móviles
8.- Inteligencia en robots

Vosotros me direis, pero yo veo mucho temario, para lo que voy a hacer ( un trabajo de año i poco )
Espero vuestro consejo sobre en que basarme respecto mi nivel y trabajo

Gracias de antemano


----------



## jim_17 (Nov 20, 2007)

Rockero  puedo ser tu salvacion o no. Yo he hecho el trabajo este que comentas este año y la verdad esq ha sido bastante genial. Lo que hice fue un robot seguidor de linea. Te puedo pasar alguna información y ayudandote si quieres. Pero la cuestion es: ¿ Que proyecto electronico quieres hacer ?


----------



## Rockero (Nov 20, 2007)

Pues jim_17 es bastante posible que seas mi salvacion!

Voy ha hacer un trabajo sobre la robótica, ya que no sé casi nada, pero cada vez me parece más interesante, en el que hay una parte teorica ( cada uno la puede enfocar de una manera, robotica en hogares, en industrias, etc. o generalizada ) y después tengo la parte práctica.

Y me dijo el profesor que el proceso pràctico es ir avanzando poco a poco en los conocimientos, y poco a poco ir primero aprendiendo a montar un pequeño sensor, despues algo más , y algo más. 
Hasta acabar montando el proyecto del trabajo.

Así que cualquier información, será eternamente agradecida! 

Te agradeceria un monton toda tu ayuda

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## jim_17 (Nov 20, 2007)

Pasame tu correo y intercambiamos información si no les importa a la gente del foro, si alguien quiere que postee mi proyecto lo haré con mucho gusto.


----------



## Rockero (Nov 20, 2007)

Ya te lo envie,


----------



## jim_17 (Nov 20, 2007)

OK, ya te agregue al msn.


----------



## ciri (Nov 20, 2007)

jim_17 dijo:
			
		

> Pasame tu correo y intercambiamos información si no les importa a la gente del foro, si alguien quiere que postee mi proyecto lo haré con mucho gusto.



Dale, me gustaría verlo!


----------



## jim_17 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ahora postearé el trabajito, de antemano quiero decir que no es nada del otro mundo puesto que soy todavia un novato muy novato.


----------



## ciri (Nov 21, 2007)

jim_17 dijo:
			
		

> Ahora postearé el trabajito, de antemano quiero decir que no es nada del otro mundo puesto que soy todavia un novato muy novato.



No importa, de todo se puede aprender, subilo acá en este tema, o pasa el link..


----------

